# How to Apply Foam Latex Prosthetics



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Great tut!


----------



## solares07 (Aug 18, 2010)

Very insightful! Thank you!!


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

wow, this is great stuff.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

Great find...I learned a lot.

Question: What is prosia??? or how ever it is spelled. Is that the same/similar to liquid latex???

-PropBoy


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

propboy said:


> Great find...I learned a lot.
> 
> Question: What is prosia??? or how ever it is spelled. Is that the same/similar to liquid latex???
> 
> -PropBoy


ProsAide is an acrylic-based adhesive used in film and TV.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

Instant Monsters said:


> ProsAide is an acrylic-based adhesive used in film and TV.


Is latex for us poor, home haunters good. Has served me well so far. but always room to improve my make-up skills. 

This was last year and your red tip would have worked great. Still learning make-up. But I love prosthetic's now 










As you can see my make needs ** HeLp ** but it was in the dark scene and it worked for what I needed it to.

-PB


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Great videos! I really enjoyed them. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

propboy said:


> Is latex for us poor, home haunters good. Has served me well so far.


Liquid latex works in a pinch, and it can just be peeled off which is a plus. The thing is that it's not an adhesive, it forms a mechanical bond with the tiny hairs on your skin, so it doesn't last as long.



propboy said:


> This was last year and your red tip would have worked great. Still learning make-up. But I love prosthetic's now


I like it! We've got something similar called Snake Eyes with dice shoved in the sockets, but some people have torn them out and gone for the eyeless look. Your makeup looks pretty good to me, I bet you scared the hell out of them.

-Chris


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

-Chris

Thanks for the compliment. This costume was a hit and I want to do more of my actors in prosthetic s this year.
I am going to try the Pros Aide this year as yes you are right, latex sometimes isn't that strong. I did have issues with it and other masks peeling in mouth and nose areas.

Again I got great tips and your videos are a great help to us.
Thanks
-PropBoy


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

Pros Aide is great, just make sure to get the remover too!


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm giving this a bump for anyone new who wants to learn. Feel free to post questions if you have them!


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

With Halloween coming up in another five months, I'm giving this another bump to help anyone who wants to give prosthetics a try


----------



## spydermonkey (Oct 11, 2010)

im into the prosthetics and usually put my own touches from the ones FX sells. id actually like to start making my own and still am not very good with makeup after the prosthetics are applied. How hard is to to make your own?


----------



## horrorman (Oct 29, 2008)

Hard is a relative term. Some processes are more difficult than others. A simple latex prosthetic is fairly simple. Foam latex is a little more involved.
There are also silicone and gelatin options. It all depends on where you want to start and how much you want to spend.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

Agreed, horrorman. It's all a matter of practice.


----------



## Stefan Schäfer Photo (Jun 4, 2013)

Great videos! Thanks for sharing!!


----------

